# SolidShellSecurity is merging with Hudson Valley Host



## MannDude (Jun 7, 2013)

> Hey everyone.
> 
> Just letting everyone know what happened this week.
> 
> ...




Interesting... Discuss.


----------



## Mun (Jun 7, 2013)

So, does that mean he will be keeping VPSs or moving the whole company to HvH.

Also didn't we just have a connection about HvH and CC?

Thornton, we all have bad days, but it seems you are giving up on your clients, this happens from time to time, and HvH may also get attacked for simply being apart of CC. I think you may have been better just keeping your clients and thinking of new innovative to stop the attacks.

My 2 cents.

Mun

p.s. what do you want me to do with your vpswiki page?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 7, 2013)

Mun said:


> Also didn't we just have a connection about HvH and CC?


You mean that credit card payments from HVH are displaying as 'Colocrossing'? At least according to this guy: http://vpsboard.com/topic/540-is-hvh-owned-by-colocrossing/


----------



## Mun (Jun 7, 2013)

MannDude said:


> You mean that credit card payments from HVH are displaying as 'Colocrossing'? At least according to this guy: http://vpsboard.com/topic/540-is-hvh-owned-by-colocrossing/


Yes


----------



## MannDude (Jun 7, 2013)

Truvis was banned from WHT, unsure why. Hopefully he'll be able to help us make more sense of all of this here.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 7, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## nunim (Jun 7, 2013)

Remind anyone of LET? haha.

Pretty quick for "truvis", I expected him to last longer this time.




MannDude said:


> Truvis was banned from WHT, unsure why. Hopefully he'll be able to help us make more sense of all of this here.


I think he was banned for multiple accounts, there's some big threads on WHT about him.

Plug from [email protected] from a recent thread about him - http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8666866&postcount=22


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 7, 2013)

We are NOT merging.

SolidShellSecurity, LLC will continue its VPS and Dedicated Server Services along with our Local IT Services.

As I speak, our shared servers are still under dDoS attacks, IPs nulled, no replies from our DC in over a day. I've got pissed clients, I'm stressed, I'm angry, and I've got a business to run and several things being put off because of this mess. The best thing I can do is give my clients somewhere so their sites won't go down because of me.

Sure, we all have bad days.. but I am having a nightmare. I'm figuratively going through hell right now.


----------



## Kris (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 7, 2013)

Dang TruvisT, I hope everything gets better.  Good luck on this.


----------



## nunim (Jun 7, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> We are NOT merging.


So..  the email manndude posted is a fake?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 7, 2013)

If everyone reads.

I made the decision to hand off all our shared/reseller/business hosting clients

It's all shared/reseller/business hosting clients.  This does not include VPS or Dedicated Server clients.


----------



## nunim (Jun 7, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> It's all shared/reseller/business hosting clients.  This does not include VPS or Dedicated Server clients.


Ah I misunderstood that, why keep only VPS/Dedis? Surely shared would be much easier to relocate/null especially if they're targeting IPs not domain names.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 7, 2013)

nunim said:


> Ah I misunderstood that, why keep only VPS/Dedis? Surely shared would be much easier to relocate/null especially if they're targeting IPs not domain names.


Their IP ranges are harder to find and more scattered. When you have say 60 something clients on 1 VPS node, should one get hit, simple IP null, one client effected, and less tickets. But when a shared server gets hit, you have 1000s on one ip and changing an IP means explaining an IP change for those on a custom DNS and then they complain and rant about the effort involved and more clients effected so more tickets. And when an ENTIRE IP range gets hit, that is a lot of sites to move as well.

For me, VPS/Dedicateds require less work and time.


----------



## netnub (Jun 7, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> Their IP ranges are harder to find and more scattered. When you have say 60 something clients on 1 VPS node, should one get hit, simple IP null, one client effected, and less tickets. But when a shared server gets hit, you have 1000s on one ip and changing an IP means explaining an IP change for those on a custom DNS and then they complain and rant about the effort involved and more clients effected so more tickets. And when an ENTIRE IP range gets hit, that is a lot of sites to move as well.
> 
> 
> For me, VPS/Dedicateds require less work and time.


thats why you look into ddos protection if its gone on this long... cnservers, blacklotus, awknet, koddos, staminus, voxility (best).


----------



## Zach (Jun 7, 2013)

nunim said:


> Remind anyone of LET? haha.
> 
> Pretty quick for "truvis", I expected him to last longer this time.
> 
> ...


Wasn't because of multiple accounts I don't think.  I believe it was because he was involved with HackForums years back.


----------



## jarland (Jun 7, 2013)

Good luck @TruvisT. Sounds like you need some sleep brother.


----------



## Zach (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, either way, I agree with Jarland.  Best of luck getting everything migrated over and off your hands


----------



## drmike (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on.  Everything about this smells like my salty worked all day armpits, they stink.

@TruvisT, set me straight:



> If your server(s) are under DoS/dDoS based attacks or just under heavy network loads, we can configure and better tune your server(s) network to withstand the heavy attacks. We also offer hardware and reverse proxy solutions to better help keep your websites and servers online.


Does that sound familiar?

http://solidshellsecurity.com/services/ddos-protection.php

So if you can't protect your own stuff and keep things running, how are you doing that for paying customers?  Intending on refunding any customers who bought vapor?



> hand off all our shared/reseller/business hosting clients to a very good friend of mine who has a bigger and larger network


HVH is bigger and has a "larger" network?  HVH owns nothing.  As a matter of fact, they are rent-to-own server leasers from Colocrossing.   They are officially in public, not a CC partner or anything, just an end customer like the buy renting one server.  

Colocrossing has nothing in place to deal with any real attacks, other than some "large" bandwidth commits.

So, existing clients, will they be billed by Hudson Valley Host or will their invoices show Colocrossing like the other poor mislead buyer on here this week?


----------



## DalComp (Jun 7, 2013)

SSS seems to be targeted frequently. Last year I took a reseller package, their shared IP got major packet loss almost all the time. Now I am about to try again (something about 4GB RAM interests me) and this happens. Perhaps someone was pissed off from Travis' hacking years?


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Nasty attack vector
Searching for ips with a lot of domains to create a lot of DNS change trouble is a bad attack vector. But on shared hosting everyone is using the DNS server of the host. So there is a simple MySQL update/sed on some zone files to change one ip to another. So one batch file to move a lot of customers out of range.


For me I would give up the vps because I would have to contact hundreds of customers to tell them they have new ip addresses. The shared customers might see a redirect page while the DNS server of their provider did not catch the zone update. Running your own DNS server helps a lot.

Rearange your products especially your own ddos protection
Second thing I am brooding over is your portfolio. All your business is about security, your own mailinglists and your ddos protection. Heck even your business name and your "news" are all about protection.

Result: Shrinking your business to this two products?


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 8, 2013)

DalComp said:


> SSS seems to be targeted frequently. Last year I took a reseller package, their shared IP got major packet loss almost all the time. Now I am about to try again (something about 4GB RAM interests me) and this happens. Perhaps someone was pissed off from Travis' hacking years?


Yes. 3 or 4+ years later.



> Result: Shrinking your business to this two products?


No. The VPN network will stay and we will be adding more focus to local based services. But yes, there will be some restructing.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 8, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> But yes, there will be some restructing.


Then you should change your business name and homepage.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 8, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Then you should change your business name and homepage.


There is a new design and layout in progress which will better show a local side along with more dedicated options like premium vpses and dedicated servers, but we won't be changing the name because that is what we are known by locally. We also have $1000s invested into branding down here from custom USB drives to media.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 8, 2013)

Not a low blow but if a Dc can't protect their own forum for DDOS and moves to 3rd party provider, I don't really believe that they will be any good protecting your customers that you "care about".


----------



## shovenose (Jun 8, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> There is a new design and layout in progress which will better show a local side along with more dedicated options like premium vpses and dedicated servers, but we won't be changing the name because that is what we are known by locally. We also have $1000s invested into branding down here from custom USB drives to media.


I like the name.

I'm just a bit confused why the DDoS was such a big issue. I thought you had the mail issue sorted and you advertise DDoS protection?


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 8, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Not a low blow but if a Dc can't protect their own forum for DDOS and moves to 3rd party provider, I don't really believe that they will be any good protecting your customers that you "care about".


The attack was aimed at me, not my customers.



shovenose said:


> I like the name.
> 
> I'm just a bit confused why the DDoS was such a big issue. I thought you had the mail issue sorted and you advertise DDoS protection?


The e-mail and site are safe and moved now.

The only dDoS Protection offered was server setups with litespeed/kernel hardening for smaller attacks and floods.

Glad you like the name. Everyone down here likes it as well. Especailly, the USB drives when we give them out. Then again, who wouldn't want a free 8GB.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 8, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> The attack was aimed at me, not my customers.


I see. But what would make the attack less if you are still continuing operation? Who ever don't like you, will make sure they will do what ever they can to keep you down. Since you said that they are targeting you and not your client, all it will take them is to find one clients ip and literally blast the whole subnet.


----------



## Potrick (Jun 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Truvis was banned from WHT, unsure why. Hopefully he'll be able to help us make more sense of all of this here.


He was banned from WHT for having a duplicate account. His other account was banned for scamming people.

Frankly, good riddance if you ask me! Just take a look at the blog on SSS, almost every single post has been stolen from other people and no sources referenced. This is definitely a "company" to avoid.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 8, 2013)

Potrick said:


> He was banned from WHT for having a duplicate account. His other account was banned for scamming people.
> 
> Frankly, good riddance if you ask me! Just take a look at the blog on SSS, almost every single post has been stolen from other people and no sources referenced. This is definitely a "company" to avoid.


POtrick? Nice name


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 14, 2013)

Potrick said:


> He was banned from WHT for having a duplicate account. His other account was banned for scamming people.
> 
> Frankly, good riddance if you ask me! Just take a look at the blog on SSS, almost every single post has been stolen from other people and no sources referenced. This is definitely a "company" to avoid.


What proof do we have that he was scamming people?


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 14, 2013)

24khost said:


> What proof do we have that he was scamming people?



Google "SolidNode" and whatever else came after it.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=876795

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=993625

Or just truvis Thorton on google


----------



## MannDude (Jun 14, 2013)

Yikes. He's a member here, would like to hear his response to that.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Yawn, are we surprised?

Nothing against this presumed kid, but in this industry most providers seem to be like him.......................... Hackforums anyone?

Heck, I look at every company for content on HF before I ever consider buying.   You'd be surprised with that simple check alone how many companies I disqualify.

Anyone with such soiled history online should consider a change of career, especially where the person is a self professed hacker.


----------

